# Vinny's Log - Countdown to Holiday



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*Vinny's Log - Countdown down to holiday*

Having another go at a Journal as would love to get some advice from the people how know more than I do. Really trying to buckle down on my training while keeping a fairly normal social-life.

Background:

Started lifting summer of 2013 at home in my garage, had a basic setup Power rack, barbell and weight but I was lifting very on and off, More off and on. Start of 2016 I cleaned up my garage, gave it a lick of paint and built a platform and as of start of 2016 I started to lift more serious and bulked for a good year. Got a lot stronger than I was but also put on a lot of fat that I've been trying to lose.



*Diet:*

Been keeping my daily intake below 1900kcals a day while on my cut, been fairly good diet wise apart from the odd feast and weekend binge drink for some birthdays. Been getting my kcals from mainly Chicken, Steak, Cod/Haddock, 5% mince beef, rice, pasta, milk, Whey protein etc.

*Current goals:*

Planning to go away with the Mrs to Spain in July and want to look the best I can while I'm there, want to be in a condition where I feel confident enough to have my top off in public.

Cutting atm because of the excess fat I've got around my mid-section.

*Training:*

I did a year of Stronglift 5x5, so I am now doing a PPL because It's something I wanted to do. Been doing 3-4x 30 minutes of Stationary bike when I get motived to do it.

Got some pictures below for some idea of where I started and where I am currently.

Here was my set up at the beginning;

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/fbfEsAc

Picture from when I started lifing 2013 at about 9st;

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/0DWX0B5

Picture of my set up after cleaning it up start of 2016; (Scooter is my dad's as he's go Parkinsons)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/mo0UpBu

When I was my biggest at 14st (quite fat)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/Z4bcAHh

Start of cutting I think 13st 8lbs;

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/Pq7VLXo

Here's as of this afternoon, about 3 months I've been dieting, weight 11st 12lbs. (First time releasing all the air from my lungs while taking a picture, and happy I can see my top abs only just!)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/QQFm7Rm

Today's work

*March 27th*

Managed to get a decent sleep last night, had a good re-feed yesterday, was my Mrs dad birthday so was round their house and had a fair amount to eat, a lot more than I've eaten in a while plus some drinks.

· 3 Sets deadlift, +1 set dropset

· 3 Sets Pull ups

· 3 Sets Single arm dumbbell row

· 2 Sets Curl bar biceps curl

· 2 Sets Lat Pulldown

· 2 Sets Low Cable Row

Feeling good about today, managed to deadlift 95kg for 9 Reps, and then 8 reps on the other 2 sets.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

A Couple name drops has quite respect you guys from you advice @BLUE(UK) @DLTBB @Ultrasonic @Sparkey


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Gotta say its working bud!

You look 100% better in second pic to the first!

I can definitely see definition coming through :thumb

Keep at it, its boring, its crap, its mentally draining but it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

PMA, Positive Mental Attitude.

Keep progressing.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Well done on the fat loss - huge progress to the latest photo :thumbup1: .

Not sure about the idea of a deadlift drop set though, especially at the start of your workout. I'd scrap that personally.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Well done on the fat loss - huge progress to the latest photo :thumbup1: .
> 
> Not sure about the idea of a deadlift drop set though, especially at the start of your workout. I'd scrap that personally.


 Thanks pal, getting there bit by bit.

It's an idea, drop set was 9x 70kg but after doing e sets of 95kg I think it was needed.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

VinnyFord said:


> It's an idea, drop set was 9x 70kg but after doing e sets of 95kg I think it was needed.


 Drop sets are generally done with very little rest, with the aim of metabolically stressing a muscle (going for a burn/pump) - I'm guessing that might not really be what you had in mind?

What makes you think you 'need' the lower weight 4th set? I would either do more reps at the higher weight or forget about it petsonally.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Drop sets are generally done with very little rest, with the aim of metabolically stressing a muscle (going for a burn/pump) - I'm guessing that might not really be what you had in mind?
> 
> What makes you think you 'need' the lower weight 4th set? I would either do more reps at the higher weight or forget about it petsonally.


 I tend to have 90 seconds between my working set and drop set. Idea was the drop set might work as look a "negative set" to help with further muscle stress after my working sets but do possibly be hindering my recovery from the working sets with my lack of understanding of drop sets.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

VinnyFord said:


> I tend to have 90 seconds between my working set and drop set. Idea was the drop set might work as look a "negative set" to help with further muscle stress after my working sets but do possibly be hindering my recovery from the working sets with my lack of understanding of drop sets.


 The lighter deadlift set will burn some extra calories but I'm not sure it's doing anything positive from a muscle retention/gain point of view. If as I suspect it reduces the weight you can use on subsequent exercises then it is actually probably having a negative effect.

If you wanted to do additional lighter sets just to burn extra calories then I'd do this right at the end of the workout, although I wouldn't. When you're not cutting you could consider adding a drop set right at the end of the workout but for say one of your cable exercises rather than deadlifts.

Just my tuppence worth.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> The lighter deadlift set will burn some extra calories but I'm not sure it's doing anything positive from a muscle retention/gain point of view. If as I suspect it reduces the weight you can use on subsequent exercises then it is actually probably having a negative effect.
> 
> If you wanted to do additional lighter sets just to burn extra calories then I'd do this right at the end of the workout, although I wouldn't. When you're not cutting you could consider adding a drop set right at the end of the workout but for say one of your cable exercises rather than deadlifts.
> 
> Just my tuppence worth.


 Definitely gives me something to think about, I believe the rest of the workout is taxing enough so will probably drop the drop set next pull day.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*28th march*

Not much to report for today, woke up at 6:30 and done 20 minutes of fasted stationary bike to get things kicked off. Will be resting for the rest of the day and going for a meal out with the Mrs tonight so will most likely have a nice steak out.o


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Try and keep your carbs/cal's lower on your rest days, I know tonight will be out of the question but generally.

Enjoy your meal and have what you want, you've earned it :thumb


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Try and keep your carbs/cal's lower on your rest days, I know tonight will be out of the question but generally.
> 
> Enjoy your meal and have what you want, you've earned it :thumb


 Yeah will do pal, Been swapping the carbs out for Veg atm to keep me full like I would be on a normal carb meal.

Yeah will have a nice meal and 1-2 pints but hopefully will make up for it throughout the rest of the week.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

In for this mate

Best of luck, be good to see how you progress :thumb


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

In for this as I did a similar thing and I'll be cutting working a similar programme and cardio.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*March 29th*

Had quite a decent workout today, Had a pay review at work which didn't go the way I was hoping and made me quite angry, but on the plus side I managed to channel my angry into my lifts and improved on my lifts by 1-2 reps each set.

Push workout - Chest, Triceps, Shoulders and Traps



3 sets Bench press


3 sets Decline dumbbell press


3 sets Overhead dumbbell press


3 sets close-grip Bench press


2 Sets Incline dumbbell fly


2 Sets Barbell shrug


Dropped the drop set I normally do at the end of the bench press, as don't think it was doing any good. (Thanks to @Ultrasonic for the advice on this)


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck mate. Decent changes happening clearly so keep it up.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Flipper said:


> Good luck mate. Decent changes happening clearly so keep it up.


 Thanks mate, Getting there


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*30th march*

Did my morning 20 minutes of fasted stationary bike this morning, Feeling good doing it so far, have more energy in the mornings afterwards and feel like it's helping with my fat loss. Looking forward to weighing myself on monday and taking a picture to compare it with the picture I took on monday, Feeling like I've had a good week so far.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

How come you're doing high volume?

How many days a week is this?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> How come you're doing high volume?
> 
> How many days a week is this?


 Was just the training routine I wanted to do pal. Seems to be going well so far and increasing the reps/weight bit by bit.

That's 3 days a week. Pull on monday, pull on Wednesday and legs on Fridays. And then doing cardio when I feel like doing it / when I feel like I need to do it to burn extra locals I have eaten over my lack limit


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

VinnyFord said:


> Was just the training routine I wanted to do pal. Seems to be going well so far and increasing the reps/weight bit by bit.
> 
> That's 3 days a week. Pull on monday, pull on Wednesday and legs on Fridays. And then doing cardio when I feel like doing it / when I feel like I need to do it to burn extra locals I have eaten over my lack limit


 Volume doesn't look high to me at all FWIW, thinking in terms of total sets per week per body part. If anything I'd say it's on the low side for size.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Volume doesn't look high to me at all FWIW, thinking in terms of total sets per week per body part. If anything I'd say it's on the low side for size.


 Been thinking about doing a new routine for when I can eating to gain muscle. I do like the PPL, But possibly a PPL(A) PPL(B) could be an idea to try, running a different set of exercises between the (A) and (B)


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

B3NCH1 said:


> How come you're doing high volume?
> 
> How many days a week is this?


 Why not? High volume and frequency is good when you're trying to get lean because you'll be burning way more calories over the course of the week. If anything I'd advise OP to stick with that volume and increase his frequency.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

VinnyFord said:


> Been thinking about doing a new routine for when I can eating to gain muscle. I do like the PPL, But possibly a PPL(A) PPL(B) could be an idea to try, running a different set of exercises between the (A) and (B)


 My thoughts longer term mirror DLTBB's: you could keep that split but experiment with increasing the training frequency to 4-6 days per week.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Why not? High volume and frequency is good when you're trying to get lean because you'll be burning way more calories over the course of the week. If anything I'd advise OP to stick with that volume and increase his frequency.





Ultrasonic said:


> My thoughts longer term mirror DLTBB's: you could keep that split but experiment with increasing the training frequency to 4-6 days per week.


 Yeah will have to play with the frequency of it and mix up the exercises e.g barbell row instead of one-arm dumbbell row.

Buying a Body Soild Plate loaded leg curl/extension machine next week off eBay so will use that on my leg days after doing squats, Straight leg deadlift, calf raises.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

VinnyFord said:


> e.g barbell row instead of one-arm dumbbell row.


 What I currently do are Yates style barbell rows followed by dumbbell rows with my elbows in line with my shoulders to work rear delts as well as upper back. I do them one arm at a time so my lower back getting tired doesn't become a limiting factor.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> What I currently do are Yates style barbell rows followed by dumbbell rows with my elbows in line with my shoulders to work rear delts as well as upper back. I do them one arm at a time so my lower back getting tired doesn't become a limiting factor.


 Yeah that's what I was thinking, I never got to grips with normal Barbell rows while doing my 5x5, just never got in a comfy lifting position bent over like that.

Will have a good play with the routine. Looking forward to eating in a surplus, so my recovery speed is increased so I can train more frequently.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*31th march*

Feeling quite good today, I know I've got a lot of work ahead but feel like I'm making some progress which is good. Did my leg work out today, I've thrown in hanging leg raises as my leg workout is fairly short atm. Sorting out a nice Sirloin steak with sweet potato fries and veg for post workout as well speak.

Leg workout (bit of core) - quadriceps, hamstrings, calves, Abdominals



3 sets Squats


3 sets Stiff-leg deadlifts


3 sets Single leg calf raises


2 sets Hanging leg raises


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*1st April*

Not much to report, work up and done my 30 minutes fasted on the exercise bike.

Decided I'm going to take a break from the cut, Been doing it for 3-4 months and I'm just not mentally into it atm. But will still be my fasted exercise bike Tuesday, thursdsy and saturdsy morning's.

Looking forward to my pull workout tonight after resting Saturday and sunday.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

VinnyFord said:


> *1st April*
> 
> Not much to report, work up and done my 30 minutes fasted on the exercise bike.
> 
> ...


 How's the weight?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> How's the weight?


 Sitting at about 12 Stone now. Was about 11St 8lb but has jumped to 12st, but I think this could be down to water weight as I've upped my carbs to a normal level now.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*3rd April*

Eating around my TDEE today, feels good having a nice carb refeed after eating low carbs for a good couple of months. Weight is up by 3lbs but I'm not that worried about that as guessing it's water weight down to upping my carbs. Didn't manage as many reps as I did last week on my pull day but I definitely feel like I had a good workout, Could not deadlift anymore at all.



3 Sets deadlift


3 Sets Pull ups


3 Sets Single arm dumbbell row


2 Sets Curl bar biceps curl


2 Sets Lat Pulldown


2 Sets Low Cable Row


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*4th April*

Feeling good today, happy I wasn't lazy and gone some food prep for work next couple of days. First back-to-back training today in a while but feeling good about it, Will see how I feel tomorrow and hopefully will do legs and then rest thursday. on a plus note spoke to the guy on Ebay and picking up my Body solid Leg plate loaded machine on Saturday, So Will be able to be Leg extensions and leg curls on leg day also.

Push day



3 sets Bench press


3 sets Decline dumbbell press


3 sets Overhead dumbbell press


3 sets close-grip Bench press


2 Sets Incline dumbbell fly


2 Sets Barbell shrug


Was thinking about it earlier and would it make more sense having the Incline dumbbell flies before the Overhead dumbbell press? Reason I'm thinking is so That Bench, Decline press and Incline flies are together being Chest moves, Or... Would it be better as It is with the Overhead press and close-grip bench being my chest and rest before hitting it again with incline flies?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*6th April*

feeling good with the higher kcals at the moment, might bump them up slightly. Trained legs last night and felt good, didn't managed 3x9 on the stiff deadlifts has my back was giving way, put it down to because I did deadlifts on Monday for my pull day so not much recovery between the 2.

Leg day

- 3 sets Squats

- 3 Sets stiff leg deadlift

- 3 sets single leg calf raises

- 2 sets hanging leg raises

Having a rest day today after 3 days training, nice meal out with the Mrs tonight so will have a fat burger or a steak.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*7th April*

Really enjoyed last night having a meal out, had a gorgeous 3x mini chicken fillet and steak burger burger with sweet fries etc etc. Felt like I had a decent workout today, give it a bit and got some lifts up/more reps. Weight is up slightly but filling out nicely.

Pull workout



3 Sets deadlift


3 Sets Pull ups


3 Sets Single arm dumbbell row


2 Sets Curl bar biceps curl


2 Sets Lat Pulldown


2 Sets Low Cable Row


Got an early morning, travelling 50-55 miles to go pick up my body solid leg plate loaded curl / Ext, so looking forward to that.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

VinnyFord said:


> *7th April*
> 
> Really enjoyed last night having a meal out, had a gorgeous 3x mini chicken fillet and steak burger burger with sweet fries etc etc. Felt like I had a decent workout today, give it a bit and got some lifts up/more reps. *Weight is up slightly but filling out nicely*.
> 
> ...


 Aren't you cutting?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> Aren't you cutting?


 Having a small break from the cut mate. Think it's just water weight as my BF% Seems the same


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*10th April*

Had a really good workout tonight, had a 2 day rest over the weekend due to being busy on the saturday and having a nice BBQ round the in-laws, took advantage of the burgers going.

Had a change from my normal Push routine, and some great advise from @swole troll @superdrol @I'mNotAPervert! Thanks guys

Push day - Pectoral, Shoulder, Triceps



3 Sets Barbell Bench Press


2 Sets Dumbbell Incline Bench Press


3 Sets Barbell Military Press


2 Sets Dumbbell Lateral Raises


3 Sets Bodyweight Dips


2 Sets Cable Rope Pushdown


Felt good to have a new push routine, Shoulders felt a bit tender after doing the Military press but feeling okay now after a bit of stretching.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Been a bit busy this afternoon, been doing food prep for food to take to work, done a load of spag bol as it tastes decent after being microwaved.

Each portion works out as 1,014 kcals, 72g protein, 123g carbs, 24g fat and 100% tasty =).

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/g48m8cp

Also had a good at making some homemade protein bars, Waiting for them to cool in the fridge before I slice them up but should make 10 slices, will see how they taste tomorrow at work. Used choc Whey protein, Granola, smooth peanut butter, Semi-skimmed milk, Honey and Coco powder.

Works out as 297 Kcals, 25g Protein, 21g Carbs, 13g Fat.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/S1xgdxZ

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/omxUoud


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Really pleased with the protein bars/brownies, a little on the dry side but not too chocolatey, was really nice with a cuppa tea at work. Had half of 1 at 10:30am and will have the other half about 4:00pm.

Works out in theory I'm have 5 meals,

8:00am - 1 whey protein scoop with pint of semi skimmed milk

10:30am - half homemade protein brownie

12:30pm - spag bol with 5% mince beef and garlic bread as pictured above

4:00pm - half homemade protein brownie

5:30pm - Leg day

7:00pm afternoon dinner undecided yet


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

The tray of protein bar/mix looks pretty good. Might have to have a go at knocking some up myself.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Flipper said:


> The tray of protein bar/mix looks pretty good. Might have to have a go at knocking some up myself.


 Yeah would recommend it pal, nice easy way to get an extra 300kcals in, Will help bridge the gap between meals.

I put it all together at the same time, mixed it up, pre-heated the fan oven at 170'c, put on the Tray and then in the oven for 20 minutes. And then put it in the fridge for a couple of hours while I played on the PC.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

VinnyFord said:


> Yeah would recommend it pal, nice easy way to get an extra 300kcals in, Will help bridge the gap between meals.
> 
> I put it all together at the same time, mixed it up, pre-heated the fan oven at 170'c, put on the Tray and then in the oven for 20 minutes. And then put it in the fridge for a couple of hours while I played on the PC.


 Sounds good mate cheers for the tips.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Flipper said:


> Sounds good mate cheers for the tips.


 Here's the recipe I came up with mate but you can obviously just oats instead etc.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

VinnyFord said:


> Here's the recipe I came up with mate but you can obviously just oats instead etc.
> 
> View attachment 141001


 Perfect cheers mate.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Spag bol went down a treat, was bit of a push to get it all down and now feel bloated but managed it fine.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*11th April*

Felt really good about my diet today, Impressed with the home made protein brownies.

Had my leg work out today, was really looking forward to using my new (pre-owned) body solid leg ext/curl plate machine. All was going fine until I did my squats and after that my back felt ruined, feels tight and a bit sore, has been feeling a bit tight since sunday but didn't think much of it, So decided to miss the Stiff-leg deadlift today, give my back time to recovery. At the end of the workout did my leg stretches as normal, and then a normal back stretches to aid recovery.

But on the plus note, My squats went up without a problem, so will increase 2.5kg next workout.

Changed the single leg calf raises to seating plate raises for bit of a change.

Leg workout (bit of core) - quadriceps, hamstrings, calves, Abdominals



3 sets Squats


2 Seated Leg Ext


0 sets Stiff-leg deadlifts (  )


2 Seated Leg Curls


3 sets 40kg Seated plate calf raises


2 sets Hanging leg raises


Had a lovely tea, Sirloin Steak, Sweet potato fries, Veg with peppercorn sauce.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/OUWJ5Di


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*12th April*

Been feeling good good, my tight back felt okay today to decided to push on and do my deadlifts tonight, got on with it pretty, back was ruined afterwards but managed to hit all 3x9 so will add another 2.5kg to the bar. Have been playing around with my pull workout, trying to find a nice mix. I have a different pull workout planned for saturday but here was tonights.



3 Sets Deadlift (Shung at the top)


3 Sets Pull Ups


3 Sets One arm dumbbell Row


2 Sets EZ bar curl


2 Sets Face cable pulls


Getting stronger again slowly and keeping the fat at bay for now.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*13th April*

Not much to report today, had a rest day after doing 3 days of PUSH LEGS PULL. Meet the Mrs after work and had a pint, and a nice fat pizza once we got home, Feel a bit bad about the pizza but trying not to build up on any negative feelings towards certain foods.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Feeling good this morning, up early due to taking the Mrs would but gets me out of bed and eating, might up the Kcals slightly and see what happens.

Looking forward to doing my Push workout tonight, really want to get an Extra rep on every lift tonight! :bounce:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

In for the gains


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*14th April*

Had quite a lazy day this morning, mostly played on the PC, still got my breakfast, shake and lunch in etc. Just fnished my push workout and feeling good about it, defo seeing some improvement in the weights going up. After watching some Jordan Peters videos this morning I decided to try Exploding the weights up on my bench press and control descent on them, and f**k me that did me in, I feel with the more controlled descent I got a better ROM at the bottom of the bench and felt my pectoral engaging more. Think I'm going to try this approach on more of my lifts, even if it means I won't be able to get as many reps due to it being more taxing on the muscle.

Push day - Pectoral, Shoulder, Triceps



3 Sets Barbell Bench Press (9x60kg, 9x60kg, 6x60kg)


2 Sets Dumbbell Incline Bench Press (7x30kg, 7x30kg)


3 Sets Barbell Military Press (9x32.5kg, 9x32.5kg, 9x32.5kg)


2 Sets Dumbbell Lateral Raises (6x15kg, 6x15kg)


3 Sets Bodyweight Dips (9xBW, 6xBW, 6xBW)


2 Sets Cable Rope Pushdown (9x15kg, 9x15kg)


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*15th April*

Feeling good this morning, Feeling quite lazy and don't feel like eating so going to have to force it down today. Did my leg workout to but my back is pissing me on, straight after doing my Squats my back good really tight and was sore without the rest of my leg session, but I missed stiff leg deadlifts last leg session so I pushed through it this time, and got all 3 sets of 9 out.

Leg workout (bit of core) - quadriceps, hamstrings, calves, Abdominals



3 sets Squats (9x72.5kg, 9x72.5kg, 9x72.5kg)


2 Seated Leg Ext (9x45kg, 9x45kg, 9x45kg)


3 sets Stiff-leg deadlifts (9x77.5kg, 9x77.5kg, 9x77.5kg)


2 Seated Leg Curls (9x45kg, 9x45kg, 9x45kg)


3 sets single leg calf raise (9xBW+12.5kg, 9xBW+12.5kg, 9xBW+12.5kg)


2 sets Hanging leg raises (9xBW, 7xBW)


On the seated Leg Ext/Curl with it being plate loaded and swings both ways, Afterwards I felt like I was using the swing too much, So next leg session I plan to keep the weight at 45kg but put more effect into keeping it more controlled.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Video from my 2nd Squat set of 72.5kg


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Vinny said:


> Video from my 2nd Squat set of 72.5kg


 No worky

View attachment IMG_1709.PNG


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Ahhh well that's s**t. Has been blocked because I had music playing.... what a load of s**t.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Vinny said:


> Ahhh well that's s**t. Has been blocked because I had music playing.... what a load of s**t.


 That is bollocks lol did you even edit it to have music or was it just playing where you were?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

@Sphinkter


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> That is bollocks lol did you even edit it to have music or was it just playing where you were?


 It was just playing through my stereo lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Vinny said:


> It was just playing through my stereo lol


 Lol fs no wonder fiddy really takes this "get rich" s**t seriously


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Lol fs no wonder fiddy really takes this "get rich" s**t seriously


 Yup it's stupid ain't it lol. Will remove the music when I get on the pc next


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*16th April*

Had a good rest day yesterday, Lots of chocolate and a gorgeous roast beef sunday dinner with the in-laws.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*17th April*

Feeling a bit rough this morning after a few drinks last night, but looking forward to my pull day routine that @swole troll helped me out with. Thanks Swole.

Felt a bit disappointed I only got 3 reps on my 3nd deadlift working set, my back felt fried, maybe a sign of a good working set weights but just felt like I should have got 7-9 reps.

Pull day



3 Sets Deadlift (9x97.5kg, 9x97.5kg, 3x97.5kg)


2 Sets Wide lat pulldowns (12x31.25kg, 12x31.25kg)


3 Sets Barbell bent over rows (9x40kg, 9x40kg, 9x40kg)


2 Sets BarBell curl (6x30kg, 6x30kg)


2 Sets Dumbell lying Rear delt flies (12x10kg, 12x10kg)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Vinny said:


> *17th April*
> 
> Feeling a bit rough this morning after a few drinks last night, but looking forward to my pull day routine that @swole troll helped me out with. Thanks Swole.
> 
> ...


 im hardly surprised you struggled mate

3x9 is pretty full on for deads

if you want to rep work the deads then go for a 1x6 (ramp up to it) with conventional deads then you can do your 2-3 sets of 8-10 reps with stiff leg or romanian deads

your call but 27 reps with deads is going to knock the piss out of you and likely take away from work outs later on in the week (particularly low body ones)


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

swole troll said:


> im hardly surprised you struggled mate
> 
> 3x9 is pretty full on for deads
> 
> ...


 Yeah agreed, 3x9 working sets seems too high now the weight is getting higher. Will give 1x6 a try mate and possibly go up in 5kg until I find the correct weight for 1x6, and spend more time ramping upto the working weight, Should work out the same time-wise.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

First bent over row in a good 5 months, was only 40kg but trying to do them with good form before adding too much weight on


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*18th April*

Had bit of a loss of appetite recently but been trying to make up for it with having more smaller meals until my appetite comes back properly.

Had a really good push session today, was really pushing myself to have a good set today specially after I felt like I let myself down on my pull day yesterday.

Push day - Pectoral, Shoulder, Triceps



3 Sets Barbell Bench Press (9x60kg, 9x60kg, 9x60kg)


2 Sets Dumbbell Incline Bench Press (9x30kg, 9x30kg)


3 Sets Barbell Military Press (9x35kg, 9x35kg, 8x35kg Will get it next time haha)


2 Sets Dumbbell Lateral Raises (7x15kg, 6x15kg)


3 Sets Bodyweight Dips 9xBW, 9xBW, 7xBW)


2 Sets Cable Rope Pushdown 8x17.5kg, 7x17.5kg)


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Decided to take the jump and buy into the "TrainedbyJP" membership for a month, Really nice bloke and well explained. I feel like I learn better from watching/listening against reading so going to take this month and have a good watch through he's videos and seen what I can time from them. After one of the videos it's made me re-think the importance of the rest period between sets, so going to train to take it all on board.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Feeling in a good mood today, have a sense of achievement as the moment for putting a small amount of muscle on, and getting really hungry to put some mass on again, nice to get some more motivation back! Leg session tonight and feeling good to go in my all!


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Bit of change of plans for tonight, instead of doing my leg day I'm going to go bouldering with one of the lads from work. Haven't done it in a year or so, so should be a good laugh.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*19th April*

Went bouldering with the lads at work, was ready good and s good challenge. A whole different type of strength needed but have it s good good, forearms and hands feeling a tad sore but it's a rest day tomorrow so looking forward to smashed my pull workout on the Friday!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Vinny said:


> Decided to take the jump and buy into the "TrainedbyJP" membership for a month, Really nice bloke and well explained. I feel like I learn better from watching/listening against reading so going to take this month and have a good watch through he's videos and seen what I can time from them. After one of the videos it's made me re-think the importance of the rest period between sets, so going to train to take it all on board.


*
Longer Interset Rest Periods Enhance Muscle Strength and Hypertrophy in Resistance-Trained Men.
*

Schoenfeld BJ1, Pope ZK, Benik FM, Hester GM, Sellers J, Nooner JL, Schnaiter JA, Bond-Williams KE, Carter AS, Ross CL, Just BL, Henselmans M, Krieger JW.

*
Author information
*

*
Abstract
*

Schoenfeld, BJ, Pope, ZK, Benik, FM, Hester, GM, Sellers, J, Nooner, JL, Schnaiter, JA, Bond-Williams, KE, Carter, AS, Ross, CL, Just, BL, Henselmans, M, and Krieger, JW. Longer interset rest periods enhance muscle strength and hypertrophy in resistance-trained men. J Strength Cond Res 30(7): 1805-1812, 2016-The purpose of this study was to investigate the effects of short rest intervals normally associated with hypertrophy-type training versus long rest intervals traditionally used in strength-type training on muscular adaptations in a cohort of young, experienced lifters. Twenty-one young resistance-trained men were randomly assigned to either a group that performed a resistance training (RT) program with 1-minute rest intervals (SHORT) or a group that employed 3-minute rest intervals (LONG). All other RT variables were held constant. The study period lasted 8 weeks with subjects performing 3 total body workouts a week comprised 3 sets of 8-12 repetition maximum (RM) of 7 different exercises per session. Testing was performed prestudy and poststudy for muscle strength (1RM bench press and back squat), muscle endurance (50% 1RM bench press to failure), and muscle thickness of the elbow flexors, triceps brachii, and quadriceps femoris by ultrasound imaging. Maximal strength was significantly greater for both 1RM squat and bench press for LONG compared to SHORT. Muscle thickness was significantly greater for LONG compared to SHORT in the anterior thigh, and a trend for greater increases was noted in the triceps brachii (p = 0.06) as well. Both groups saw significant increases in local upper body muscle endurance with no significant differences noted between groups.* This study provides evidence that longer rest periods promote greater increases in muscle strength and hypertrophy in young resistance-trained men.*

PMID:

26605807

DOI:

10.1519/JSC.0000000000001272

[Indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

with compounds id focus more on progression and hitting each set as hard as you can whilst maintaining form

save the short rest period stuff for the fluff and pump

3-5 minutes on big compounds (dependent on intensity)


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

swole troll said:


> with compounds id focus more on progression and hitting each set as hard as you can whilst maintaining form
> 
> save the short rest period stuff for the fluff and pump
> 
> 3-5 minutes on big compounds (dependent on intensity)


 This.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

swole troll said:


> with compounds id focus more on progression and hitting each set as hard as you can whilst maintaining form
> 
> save the short rest period stuff for the fluff and pump
> 
> 3-5 minutes on big compounds (dependent on intensity)


 Exactly what JP talks about in one of he's videos. Will have to take longer breaks until my breath returns to normal before my next set.

Going to do my pull session on Saturday and do a deadlift working set instead of 3x9 working set instead pal.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Vinny said:


> Exactly what JP talks about in one of he's videos. Will have to take longer breaks until my breath returns to normal before my next set.
> 
> Going to do my pull session on Saturday and do a deadlift working set instead of 3x9 working set instead pal.


 i would mate

if you want more rep work after then do some RDL's or stiff legs


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

swole troll said:


> i would mate
> 
> if you want more rep work after then do some RDL's or stiff legs


 Meant to say 1x6 working set instead of 3x9 set.

Will add 10kg to the bar for the 1x6 set and see how much I can get the weight up


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

*21th April*

Felt really refreshed today when I said my pull session, even with the Mrs waking me up 7-8 times last night because of my terrible snoring. Changed my 3sets of 9 deadlifts to 1 set of 6 as I was burning out. Wasn't too sure what weight to start at so did 110kg's to see where I'm am, and the weight went up nicely, felt like I had more left in the tank to gave, hopefully the video below works. Was so focused on getting the weight up I mis-counted and ended up doing 7 reps, but glad I video'd it as looks like I'm engaging my back alot earlier than my legs instead of all in 1 movement.

Pull day



1 Set Deadlift (7x110kg) --(Ramped up to it 5x70kg, 4x80kg, 3x90kg, 2x100kg, 1x110kg)


2 Sets Wide lat pulldowns (12x35kg, 12x35kg)


3 Sets Barbell bent over rows (9x42.5kg, 9x42.5kg, 9x42.5kg)


2 Sets BarBell curl (8x30kg, 6x30kg) --(Can feel it in my forearms compared to the EZ curls I was doing)


2 Sets Dumbell lying Rear delt flies (10x15kg, 10x15kg) --(Will slow the movement down next session)


@swole troll


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Vinny said:


> *21th April*
> 
> Felt really refreshed today when I said my pull session, even with the Mrs waking me up 7-8 times last night because of my terrible snoring. Changed my 3sets of 9 deadlifts to 1 set of 6 as I was burning out. Wasn't too sure what weight to start at so did 110kg's to see where I'm am, and the weight went up nicely, felt like I had more left in the tank to gave, hopefully the video below works. Was so focused on getting the weight up I mis-counted and ended up doing 7 reps, but glad I video'd it as looks like I'm engaging my back alot earlier than my legs instead of all in 1 movement.
> 
> ...


 you hips are rising too soon and you dont seem to be getting them through at the top of the lift

try to get in a position where your hams are tight (engaged) at the starting position

also push your hips through at the top of the lift


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

swole troll said:


> you hips are rising too soon and you dont seem to be getting them through at the top of the lift
> 
> try to get in a position where your hams are tight (engaged) at the starting position
> 
> also push your hips through at the top of the lift


 Agree with you mate, will have to give it more focus next time when I do it, Thanks for the advise :thumb


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Vinny said:


> Agree with you mate, will have to give it more focus next time when I do it, Thanks for the advise :thumb


 Also breath, stopping breathing for that time isn't good... if you are breathing your breaking rigidity, you'd be better off pausing, taking a big gasp at the bottom, making your upper body as rigid as possible by inflating your lungs, making your diaphragm/rib cage etc as solid as possible, same for squats when they get heavy, looks good though, nice fast reps, easy 120-125 for 5 with a big breath and more focus on each rep I reckon! Awoke troll has picked up on a few bits, with some little corrections I'd say you'll p**s heavier!


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Also breath, stopping breathing for that time isn't good... if you are breathing your breaking rigidity, you'd be better off pausing, taking a big gasp at the bottom, making your upper body as rigid as possible by inflating your lungs, making your diaphragm/rib cage etc as solid as possible, same for squats when they get heavy, looks good though, nice fast reps, easy 120-125 for 5 with a big breath and more focus on each rep I reckon! Awoke troll has picked up on a few bits, with some little corrections I'd say you'll p**s heavier!


 Only just seen this, Will have to give it good again mate, Tomorrow is another pull day so I'll try to position the camera better and will post up another video tomrrow mate, thanks for the advise =). Will try 115 tomorrow and feel it out with the advise above.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Done the dreaded leg session today, was feeling good about it apart from the squats were just ruining my back, don't know if it's form or what but I have to stop on the 3 set and give myself a couple of minutes to let my back settle, was so odd as my back has been fine, Will have to seat more straight at work etc being a desk job.

Leg workout (bit of core) - quadriceps, hamstrings, calves, Abdominals



3 sets Squats (9x75kg, 9x75kg, 4x75kg)


2 Seated Leg Ext (12x45kg, 12x45kg, 12x45kg)


3 sets Stiff-leg deadlifts (9x80g, 9x80g, 9x80g)


2 Seated Leg Curls (12x45kg, 12x45kg, 12x45kg)


3 sets single leg calf raise (9xBW+12.5kg, 9xBW+12.5kg, 9xBW+12.5kg)


2 sets Hanging leg raises (10xBW,9xBW)


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Really was looking forward to my pull day today, Was geting into my deadlifts and want to get the numbers up. Been trying to be good and hitting around 2700-2900kcals daily, been making up for it the day after if i don't get time to hit the kcals etc. Upto'd the deadlift weight to 120kg, Felt too heavy on my warm up but managed all 6 reps and felt like I could have pushed for a 7th but think still having a problem with my form that I need to address.

Pull day



1 Set Deadlift (6x120kg) --(Ramped up to it 5x70kg, 4x80kg, 3x90kg, 2x110kg, 1x120kg)


2 Sets Wide lat pulldowns (12x37.5kg, 12x37.5kg)


3 Sets Barbell bent over rows (9x45kg, 9x45kg, 9x425kg)


2 Sets BarBell curl (10x30kg, 9x30kg)


2 Sets Dumbell lying Rear delt flies (11x15kg, 11x15kg)


Could you check my form again please gents @superdrol @swole troll


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

hips are rising too early and youre not getting them through at the top of the lift

get your shoulders further back

every rep you did was just shy of lock out

its very easy fix.

i literally wrote all that out above and thought it seemed very similar to what id told someone else, so i scrolled up and realized i already said all this to you


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

swole troll said:


> hips are rising too early and youre not getting them through at the top of the lift
> 
> get your shoulders further back
> 
> ...


 Haha yes was me pmsl. It seems easy when I read it but once I'm at the barbell trying to put it all into action it fells apart, Hmmm. Will keep the weight at 120kg next time and try again to correct my form.

Thanks again pal


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Vinny said:


> Haha yes was me pmsl. It seems easy when I read it but once I'm at the barbell trying to put it all into action it fells apart, Hmmm. Will keep the weight at 120kg next time and try again to correct my form.
> 
> Thanks again pal


 You seem to be rushing it. Take a pause between each reps and get yourself set up for each rep. It's not easy it takes lots of practice.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> You seem to be rushing it. Take a pause between each reps and get yourself set up for each rep. It's not easy it takes lots of practice.


 Yeah I do sort of just go for it, taking a pause between reps couldn't hurt st all. Thanks pal


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> You seem to be rushing it. Take a pause between each reps and get yourself set up for each rep. It's not easy it takes lots of practice.


 Exactly, he's basically touching and going and breathing somewhere in the middle and I can't help but see tightness and form falling out by doing this  pause at the bottom, draw a big breath, inflate lungs, tighten everything, shoulders back, chest out, tighten hamstrings, sit into it a fraction, load up and pull, drive hips through at the top, you'll get it but don't push weight at the expense of form 

if I get chance I'll try and video me doing five reps so you see the breath and setup each time


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

I've had a couple of days off from lifting, hurt my shoulder a bit on Thursday from my push day so had bit of a rest, and to re-set my mind set has been stressed with work atm. Felt good to be back lifting the weights today, kept all the weights the same has only been a couple days off, Feel like my deadlift form is better but will still try to improve it more, took @superdrol advise and paused a couple of seconds between reps to get a deep breath in, and let the weights settle before lifting again as I was sort of using the bounce between reps.

Pull day



1 Set Deadlift (6x120kg) --(Ramped up to it 5x70kg, 4x80kg, 3x90kg, 2x110kg, 1x120kg)


2 Sets Wide lat pulldowns (12x40kg, 8x40kg)


3 Sets Barbell bent over rows (9x47.5kg, 9x47.5kg, 6x47.5kg)


2 Sets BarBell curl (12x30kg, 5x30kg) --(Forarm's were dead so had to stop at 6 reps on the second set)


2 Sets Dumbell lying Rear delt flies (12x15kg, 12x15kg)


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Vinny said:


> I've had a couple of days off from lifting, hurt my shoulder a bit on Thursday from my push day so had bit of a rest, and to re-set my mind set has been stressed with work atm. Felt good to be back lifting the weights today, kept all the weights the same has only been a couple days off, Feel like my deadlift form is better but will still try to improve it more, took @superdrol advise and paused a couple of seconds between reps to get a deep breath in, and let the weights settle before lifting again as I was sort of using the bounce between reps.
> 
> Pull day
> 
> ...


 I'm sure the extra setup/pause will make for cleaner reps, I almost relax and then set the tension through between pulls

i can't wait for my power rack to arrive from Cornwall so I can set up the lat pulley and bin these bands and the wall mounted pull up bar

do you not find the deads before pull downs saps a lot of energy? Not saying it's wrong or right, I just feel better doing pull ups (in my case) as a first exercise so I'm full of energy, I feel they give me more scope for growing back width than deads and that's something I want to emphasise

my band assistant pull ups felt way better today, cleared chin over the bar on all bar maybe the last rep in the last set! And hit a single rep unassisted aswell, strength is coming back

oddly my forearms limited my curls for reps today too...


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

superdrol said:


> I'm sure the extra setup/pause will make for cleaner reps, I almost relax and then set the tension through between pulls
> 
> i can't wait for my power rack to arrive from Cornwall so I can set up the lat pulley and bin these bands and the wall mounted pull up bar
> 
> ...


 Yeah does feel alot better with the pause, Get my deep breath in and ready for the next pull.

Don't blame you pal, I've loved my power rack, has served me well, I've got the separate Bodymax CF660 pulldown as was on Ebay locally for £160. And the Bodycraft power rack cable attchment is like £260... so expensive.

Not at the moment, feel like I'm giving the lat pulldowns my all, I feel like I could deadlift more weight but wanting to nail my form before doing any heavier.

Yeah it's so different EZ curls from Barbell curls, but I'm thinking with my forearms limiting the weight I can curl, must meant they're a lagging body part so Will stay with the straight bar curls, and see if my forearms caught up


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

This is why I'm waiting for my rack to arrive from Cornwall, 140 quid with lat/low pulley I won it for but local pickup was the only option so my mate from Newquay grabbed it and will bring it next time he's up my way (Derbyshire/Nottinghamshire)


----------

